# Sputnik VS Bob Trap?



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Im not sure I used the corrct names but I am curious what the difference is. Can you do the sputnik and keep cats out? Can you race with the sputnik?? WHats is your prefrence and why?


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

I like the sputnik over the bobs. The reason I like it is just for the fact that it gives my birds another place to go out and get some air. My birds like going out in it more than their aviary, but yes you can use it for racing.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, I think the Sputnik looks cooler lol, But I want something thats good for the birds also. Can cats and opussums get into the lofts using a sputnik?


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

*My Sputnik*

I bought my sputnik damaged on ebay for $23. I rebuilt it with things I had around the shop. If you would like to see it it is in my loft album.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=1428


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Pip Logan said:


> Yeah, I think the Sputnik looks cooler lol, But I want something thats good for the birds also. Can cats and opussums get into the lofts using a sputnik?


I dont have to deal with cats but I think anything could reach through the bars. I have a door behind the sputnik that I slide shut at night.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

mcox0112 said:


> I dont have to deal with cats but I think anything could reach through the bars. I have a door behind the sputnik that I slide shut at night.


Ahh yes sliding door, good idea. I guess my main consern is stuff getting into the spacing between the sputnik bars.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Pip Logan said:


> Ahh yes sliding door, good idea. I guess my main consern is stuff getting into the spacing between the sputnik bars.


I have not had any thing get in yet but hawks can reach through. I didnt happen to me but I have heard stories.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

mcox0112 said:


> I have a door behind the sputnik that I slide shut at night.


Regardless of which route you choose, I'd close it up with a door once the birds are inside (neither bobs nor sputnik will keep a determined cat, opossum or hawk out)

Lot of folks build their landing board so it doubles as a door that they close off the trap (sorta like a drawbridge)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Sputniks make it easier for everything to get inside. Make sure you close it when you aren't using it. Predators can get through bob traps as well (I've had *****, opossums, a hawk, and my own cat go through them), but they are less likely to, since they'll have a little challenge. Regardless, close them when they aren't in use! Make a solid flap/door to cover the entrance, especially at night.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Sputniks make it easier for everything to get inside. Make sure you close it when you aren't using it. Predators can get through bob traps as well (I've had *****, opossums, a hawk, and my own cat go through them), but they are less likely to, since they'll have a little challenge. Regardless, close them when they aren't in use! Make a solid flap/door to cover the entrance, especially at night.


Thanks! 


_____________


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I am using the Sputnik for the first time in 2011.....Without any training,my old birds have been traping into my YB section using it....I did make a window,so nothing can get in at night....The Sputnik is for my YB racing...Need faster traping because of all the short races,when you get a few birds on the first drop....Alamo


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Alamo said:


> I am using the Sputnik for the first time in 2011.....Without any training,my old birds have been traping into my YB section using it....I did make a window,so nothing can get in at night....The Sputnik is for my YB racing...Need faster traping because of all the short races,when you get a few birds on the first drop....Alamo


Thanks, that's good to know!


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I prefer sputnik. It is easier for the birds to learn to trap and they trap faster unlike the bob trap which makes them hesitant to enter. Some birds even don't need trap training with sputnik. They just "get" it!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just wondering.. why do you not hear of people using just a simple drop trap.. just a door propted open at the bottom about 4 or 5 inches and they drop in.. it is so simple..


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> just wondering.. why do you not hear of people using just a simple drop trap.. just a door propted open at the bottom about 4 or 5 inches and they drop in.. it is so simple..


LOL! It is because it is very simple so it may not have a commercial value to sell such a thing. Anyone can almost make one.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> just wondering.. why do you not hear of people using just a simple drop trap.. just a door propted open at the bottom about 4 or 5 inches and they drop in.. it is so simple..


Folks might be thinking their birds will get out.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> just wondering.. why do you not hear of people using just a simple drop trap.. just a door propted open at the bottom about 4 or 5 inches and they drop in.. it is so simple..


here is what I use on one of my small lofts, it is trimmed and painted now though.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

TN PIGEON.....What you see above is an open invitation for a cat...hawk...or whatever to get in and KILL your birds....I have never had a hawk or cat get into my loft,and I don`t plan on that ever happening...At least I take all the neccesary steps to try to stop it from happening....Alamo


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Alamo said:


> TN PIGEON.....What you see above is an open invitation for a cat...hawk...or whatever to get in and KILL your birds....I have never had a hawk or cat get into my loft,and I don`t plan on that ever happening...At least I take all the neccesary steps to try to stop it from happening....Alamo


You know that's not my loft in that picture....right?

FWIW, I think all traps need to be locked after the birds are in. The drop doors seen in Chromie's loft aren't terrible so long as they are only left open until the birds return. 

I also hope folks don't think bobs or sputniks or dowels are going to keep a cat out of your loft without being locked (they won't). In fact, there might even be a higher likelihood of folks being lulled into thinking their sputnik traps provide more security for their birds than open/drop traps (and therefore the folks with sputniks are more likely to leave their traps open when the birds are in the loft....just a thought)


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Alamo said:


> TN PIGEON.....What you see above is an open invitation for a cat...hawk...or whatever to get in and KILL your birds....I have never had a hawk or cat get into my loft,and I don`t plan on that ever happening...At least I take all the neccesary steps to try to stop it from happening....Alamo


that trap is no more inviting to predators than any other trap IMO. it is locked as soon as all the birds are in.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Chromie....I`m only going by the picture....If you are standing/sitting there,it`s OK....But so that like many of us,we don`t sit there all day....If you are cutting the grass,or just working around the house,it`s not OK....I free loft my OB`s sometimes...And I try to make it as safe as I can for them...I don`t free loft my YB`s...They are flying,or they are IN the loft....What I want is some saftey,as when I clock my birds,and leave the trap open,so that the late birds can get in,without me being there....With my Sputnik,I made it as high off the ground,so that a NON FLYING animal,can`t reach it...I Hope !!....No trap is perfect...All we can do is make it as safe as we can,and HOPE for the best....Alamo


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Alamo-Do you have any pictures of your trap? I am always looking to improve things on my loft. The trap pictured is nearly 6 feet off the ground. 
I would like to see your trap and how it works. It may be what I am looking for to improve.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

chromie... that is what I have too...and they trap so quick in that and is cost so little..glad someone posted a pic of the simple drop trap..


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> chromie... that is what I have too...and they trap so quick in that and is cost so little..glad someone posted a pic of the simple drop trap..


 I know is I tried a bob trap and my birds trapped faster with this trap, it is cheaper to make, but the quickness is what I was after.
I am still willing to try other things if I can improve upon them.


----------



## TN_PIGEON (Aug 20, 2010)

Alamo said:


> when I clock my birds,and leave the trap open,so that the late birds can get in,without me being there....With my Sputnik,I made it as high off the ground,so that a NON FLYING animal,can`t reach it...I Hope !!....No trap is perfect...All we can do is make it as safe as we can,and HOPE for the best....Alamo


I can tell you are concerned about your birds. No doubt there. 

I'm simply saying that an open Sputnik presents the same risks as an open drop trap. And of course, an open trap with bobs doesn't prevent cats from entering either.

The only thing that I've seen that could possibly add a little more security against cats and larger birds would be those see-saw landing boards that shut the entrance when something larger than a pigeon lands on it. Even those would need to be locked up as soon as all the birds are in the loft.

It's all good. I simply didn't agree with your first comment about Chromie's drop door trap being an open invitation to cats.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

TN PIGEON....When I see a picture of a window,as such,used for a trap,I have to say that it does not look like a safe way to do it,UNLESS,the window is 15 to 20 feet off the ground...A cat could not get in,so the only worry would be a hawk....Alamo

CHROMIE.....Will take some pic`s of my Sputnik,and post them....I have a double safe way that I did mine...I have a window that I made,that keeps all the bad weather out of the loft,as well as any cats etc....Then inside the loft,I have a dowled inside landing board,that closes,that is behind the window...So when the weather is bad,like now,the snow/rain can`t get in..IF the weather is good,I take the window out,and the birds can get more air,but they can`t go out into the Sputnik at all...Both of my saftey units have to be open,before the birds can get into the Sputnik,or anything can get in...Lets say today was race day...I have two birds still out when I go to the club...I close my window,and the late birds can enter the Sputnik,but not the loft...This way,the birds in the loft are safe,and I can check the late birds to make sure they are healthy etc,before they join their loft mates again....Also,if a predator gets in the trap,he still can`t get into the loft.....Alamo


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

Alamo- I have been thinking about doing almost the same think with a regular small house type window and a home made trap/tunnel set-up...very similar principles though

the only hold up I have had was if a bird traps and is locked out, then something gets in the trap the bird can't get away, where if it is locked out of the loft all together is MIGHT have a chance.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

CHROMIE......that is 100% correct....But,in my case,a hawk will get a bird from me,and a cat will not....I have a buddy,who sets up a cat trap,whenever I ask him to...He has trapped about 10 cats,and brought them to the animal shelter....So,I fear the hawk,way more then I fear a cat....The way my Sputnik is setup,I feel my birds are OK,just sitting in the Sputnik,untill I return....Incase you don`t know,my lofts are 1 mile from my home...So I have to have a setup which (I think) is good for ME.....It might not be the best for everyone else....When it comes to cats,I beleive the HIGHER your landing board,or trap,is off the ground,the better.....Alamo


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

I have just a drop trap with the landing being the door from the out side. Simple and very cheep to build.


----------

